# 4wd trouble



## case015 (Jun 6, 2010)

hi i have a 98 massey 4255,on the 4wd shaft joining the front axle it keeps breaking
the pin i have recently drilled it out and put in a hard steel bolt instead of the 
original clip amd it still broke after 3-4 weeks.any idea why?


----------



## urednecku (Aug 29, 2007)

First, welcome to the forum.
Second, are the right size tires on both front and rear? If not the right ratio set-up, there would be a lot of stress on the components. The sheer pin is there to keep from tearing something up if there is too much pressure on the system.


----------

